# It's COOOOLD out there !



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Here in Queretaro state it's COLD tonight. Today is the third day in a row with afternoon highs of about 50ºF, and has dropped down to 28ºF for the past 3 nights. Houses here don't have heat, but we do have an electric heater going in our daughter's room for the night. This may (should) be the cold snap of the year, and normally will only get down to the mid-30's during wintertime here.

For me, it sure beats sweating my you-know-what off with constant 90ºF temps and humidity where I used to live next to the Caribbean. It's a nice change of pace here. Also glad I splurged and bought a really thick comforter about two weeks ago.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

I find that you can always put on enough clothing to keep warm but you can't seem to take off enough to keep cool.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Mid sixties at night just north of Manzanillo. Locals are wearing jackets in the morning


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Old adobe houses and rooms with enough sun exposure on the outside of the walls during the day do a good job of smoothing out the temperature variation. The adobe absorbs heat during the day keeping the rooms cool through the warm afternoons and then release it to keep them warm at night. I find that this effect is all the heating or cooling I need in Guadalajara.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I haven't checked outside yet, but it is 65F in our living room this morning, more like December or January interior temperatures, here at Chapala, where our record low living room temperature is 62F.
This is an early cold snap this year.


----------

